# time / weather



## Outsider

In the Romance languages, the word for "time" is the same as the word for "weather": _tempo, tiempo, temps_... I had always assumed this was a peculiarity of these languages, but I've just learned that the same happens in Tagalog. Although Tagalog has obviously been influenced by Spanish, in this case the word _panahon_ (time/weather) is indigenous!

I wonder in how many other languages this happens.


----------



## Orlin

In some of the Slavic languages the situation is the same: Bulgarian време, Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian   vr(ij)eme; in some it isn't - e. g. in Russian where time = время and weather = погода.


----------



## sound shift

In Dutch, "time" = "tijd"; "weather" = "weer".
In German, "time" = "Zeit"; "weather" = "Wetter".


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish, we use different words.

*Time = zaman*
*Weather = hava*

_hava _is also _air._


----------



## sean de lier

Outsider said:


> In the Romance languages, the word for "time" is the same as the word for "weather": _tempo, tiempo, temps_... I had always assumed this was a peculiarity of these languages, but I've just learned that the same happens in Tagalog. Although Tagalog has obviously been influenced by Spanish, in this case the word _panahon_ (time/weather) is indigenous!
> 
> I wonder in how many other languages this happens.


Well, it can be argued that it is due to the Spanish influence that _panahon_ "weather" had encroached on the meanings for "time" (such as "era", "epoch"). We have no other indigenous terms for "weather", but we do have other related indigenous words for "time" - _sandali, saglit._ Perhaps _panahon _had pushed out these words from the meanings of "time" and supplanted it until we used _panahon _for "weather" and other meanings of "time"*.

I'd like to hear from someone who is knowledgeable in closely related language that is not influenced by Spanish or other Romance language (Malay, Indonesian). Perhaps we can compare.

Though, in contrast, perhaps _panahon_ really had a lot of meanings to begin with. We use it for "weather" and "season" (e.g. _panahon ng tag-ulan_ "rainy season") and since "season" is related to some connotations of "time"...

*We don't use _panahon_ for all of the connotations of "time"; for example, it is inappropriate to use it for "What time is it?"


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

time - čas
weather - počasí


----------



## Outsider

sean de lier said:


> *We don't use _panahon_ for all of the connotations of "time"; for example, it is inappropriate to use it for "What time is it?"


Like in Spanish. Thank you very much for the clarifications.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

Time is «χρόνος» ('xronos _m._) with obscure etymology. Some philologists suggest it derives from the PIE base _*ǵʰer-_, _to grasp, enclose_ (we are _enclosed_ in time).
Time is also «καιρός» (kǣr'ŏs _m._, ce'ros _m._, in modern pronunciation) with the sense of _critical time, appropriate time*_, again of unknown etymology. Some philologists suggest it derives from the classical verb «κείρω» ('keirō)-->_to crop, cut down _(meaning that time can be split into smaller pieces, _hours, minutes, seconds_). Since Hellenistic times, with «καιρός» we also describe _weather_.

*That _critical _or_ appropriate time _is described in the Gospels; e.g what in the _King James Version_ of the Gospel according to Matthew is translated into English as _"At that time.."_, in Greek it reads «ἐν ἐκείνῳ τῷ *καιρῷ*» (Matthew 12:1).


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak:

time - čas
weather - počasie


----------



## bibax

> Czech:
> 
> time - *čas*
> weather - *počasí*


In Czech we have also *nečas* (= bad/foul weather, lit. _non-time_).



> ... in some it isn't - e. g. in Russian where time = время and weather = *погода* (pogoda).


In Russian *год* (god) means _year_.

The related Czech words: *hod* means _feast_, *pohoda* means _fair weather/comfort_, *nepohoda* means _bad weather/discomfort_.


----------



## chucrut

in spanish, time=weather too


----------



## sai611

Hi

Well, in the Philippines especially in chavacano (spanish creole) we also say time as tiempo and tiempo as weather, so it can be used interchangebly but of course it depends on the context as well.

e.g

1. Malo el tiempo. - It's a bad weather.
2. Si llega el otro tiempo.- If another time comes.


----------



## bibax

Isn't it Spanish? It looks like Spanish.


----------



## Outsider

Spanish loanwords.


----------



## Favara

In Catalan we do it both ways... _Temps _can mean both "time" and "weather" but is slightly more associated to the first; if there's risk of confusion, we can also say _oratge_, which only means "weather" (so, if we use both, _temps_ will only mean "time" by contraposition).


----------



## Outsider

Interesting. _Orage_ in French means "storm".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tiempo (clima) y tiempo en su sentido propio (o con alguna especificidad temporal, como el gr. καιρός) en muchos idiomas son la misma palabra (o palabras con raíz común como el caso del checo) pero _siempre el sentido de clima es secundario_, como también en latín (tempus 'tiempo' > 'clima') y en las lenguas neolatinas.


----------



## bibax

Also Latin *tempestas* has both meaning: 1. time 2. weather, spec. bad weather;


----------



## Perkele

Rallino said:


> In Turkish, we use different words.
> 
> *Time = zaman*
> *Weather = hava*
> 
> _hava _is also _air._


 There is no connection between time and weather in Finnish either. We have two-three words that can mean 'weather'. The words are interchangeable but you will never hear someone call 'weather forecast' anything else than _*sää*tiedotus_.

sää (weather)
ilma (weather; air)
keli (weather conditions)

Also the word for 'climate' is related to 'air'.

ilmasto (climate) < ilma
luusto (skeleton) < luu (bone)
puisto (park) < puu (tree)


----------



## bibax

Hungarian:

*idő* = time;
*időjárás* = weather; (*járás* means _going/passing/running_);


----------



## theo1006

sean de lier said:


> I'd like to hear from someone who is knowledgeable in closely related language that is not influenced by Spanish or other Romance language (Malay, Indonesian). Perhaps we can compare.



In Indonesian
time = waktu, zaman (from arabic)
weather = cuaca

However we have
day = hari
and we also say: Hari sedang panas = the day is hot, meaning: the weather is hot.


----------



## sean de lier

theo1006 said:


> In Indonesian
> time = waktu, zaman (from arabic)
> weather = cuaca
> 
> However we have
> day = hari
> and we also say: Hari sedang panas = the day is hot, meaning: the weather is hot.


Is there a native word for "time"?

Anyway, this gets more curious, _hari_ for us is actually "king". We have an expression _haring araw_ ("King Sun" similar to "Mother Nature" _Inang Kalikasan_). Anyway, _araw_ for us translates to "sun" and "day".


----------



## theo1006

sean de lier said:


> Is there a native word for "time"?
> 
> Anyway, this gets more curious, _hari_ for us is actually "king". We have an expression _haring araw_ ("King Sun" similar to "Mother Nature" _Inang Kalikasan_). Anyway, _araw_ for us translates to "sun" and "day".



_Zaman_ is from the arabic.  _Waktu_ is the native Indonesian word for time.


----------



## ger4

Latvian: _laiks _= time = weather


----------



## AndrasBP

ger4 said:


> Latvian: _laiks _= time = weather


In closely related Lithuanian, "laikas" only means "time". 
Weather is "*oras*", which also means "air".



Favara said:


> In Catalan...  we can also say *oratge*, which only means "weather"





Outsider said:


> Interesting. *Orage *in French means "storm".


The same semantic connection as between Germanic *Wetter/weather* and Slavic *veter/vítr/wiatr* = wind.

.

Georgian uses different words:
time: *dro *(დრო)
weather: *amindi *(ამინდი)


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Same for *Sardinian *:

Time = Tempus
Weather = Tempus

I have no time = No happo tempus
The weather is bad = Su tempus est malu
Since long time = Dae tempus meda
Since a very long time = Dae tempórios


----------



## Penyafort

Favara said:


> In Catalan we do it both ways... _Temps _can mean both "time" and "weather" but is slightly more associated to the first; if there's risk of confusion, we can also say _oratge_, which only means "weather" (so, if we use both, _temps_ will only mean "time" by contraposition).





Outsider said:


> Interesting. _Orage_ in French means "storm".



I'd say it's rather a geosynonym. _*Oratge *_initially meant 'a gentle wind' (< AURATICU) and this is still the main meaning for Eastern Catalan. But the meaning turned into 'weather' in general in Western Catalan. Hence the fact that the weather forecast is called *El Temps* in Catalonia but *L'Oratge* in Valencia.


----------

